# Datenbankzugriff geht nicht :(



## KenshinX (5. Jan 2006)

Hi Leute )

Ich hab da ein Problem, hab etwas in dem Forum gefunden, dass man Platzhalter mit

%wort%

machen kann, aber irgendwie geht das bei mir nicht so ganz (

Hier mein Code, vielleicht findet ihr einen fehler, bekomme immer nur null zurück, wenn ich dann das
abfragenresultat mit .getString("SPALTE") aufrufe.
Wenn ich den wert direkt übergebe (ohne platzhalter) gehts :-/


```
datenmenge = befehl.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM Deutsch WHERE id LIKE '%idx%'");
```

Danke schon im Voraus


----------



## Lim_Dul (5. Jan 2006)

LIKE '%...' geht nur bei Text/varchar Spalten, nicht jedoch bei Zahlen. Und id sieht sehr nach einer Zahl aus


----------



## KenshinX (5. Jan 2006)

nene, is wohl Text ^^

geht aba trotzdem nit


----------



## rh-spirit (5. Jan 2006)

Die Variable idx musst du ja wohl außerhalb der ""Quotes schreiben!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Jan 2006)

ist idx eine java variable?

```
Deutsch WHERE id LIKE '%"+idx+"%'");
```
ansonsten findet dein SELECT eben alle, bei denen in der id spalte ein Text steht, in dem "idx" vorkommt

getString("SPALTE") liefert NULL (evtl. schon in DB)? was ist "SPALTE"??


----------



## KenshinX (5. Jan 2006)

asou asou ^^
ma vielen Dank, werd ich gleich testen *g*

jo liefert null, da keine werte zurückgeliefert wurden an die variable datenmenge.

mit getString("SPALTE") bekomm ich den wert in der angegebenen spalte der datenmenge.

Diese methode gibt es als
String getString(String)
und als
String getString(int)

Vielen Dank )


----------

